#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Δέκτης GPS/ GNSS Topcon Hiper Pro

## mare

Ζητείται ένας *Δέκτης GPS / GNSS* της εταιρείας *Topcon* και της σειράς *Hiper Pro*

----------

